# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Art Work

## icedawg

hey, 

just thought i'd let everyone know who's working on various research projects that you can solicit work from members of the Art Team (assuming someone is interested, since this is all voluntary!) for your projects, if needed.

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by icedawg_
> *hey, 
> 
> just thought i'd let everyone know who's working on various research projects that you can solicit work from members of the Art Team (assuming someone is interested, since this is all voluntary!) for your projects, if needed.*




Great idea icedawg  :Exclaim:   Thanks.    ::D:  
I am confident that at some point somthing of a visiual nature would enhance a project

----------

